# 95 years ago today in 1916, the tank made its military debut



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2011)

Saw this and thought it might be interesting for some  :cheers:

http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2011/09/0915britain-tanks-world-war-i/


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Oct 2011)

Damn.... 95 year's... Damn... And were still here.
Amazing..... What Eh..


----------



## Danjanou (18 Oct 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Damn.... 95 year's... Damn... And were still here.
> Amazing..... What Eh..



Rumour has it the crew was you and Recceguy. 8)


----------



## Lance Wiebe (18 Oct 2011)

Seems like just yesterday....how time flies!


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Oct 2011)

In 1967 I, as a member of A Bty, was in Hohne in late Spring. This, by chance, coincided with the 50th anniversary of the Royal Tank Regiment. We subbies managed to lure some troopers who were parading themselves around Hohne playing "My Boy Willie" on various musical instruments into the officers' mess. This establishment had a reputation for snootiness, which was severely damaged by the event. Some cavalry officers objected, until we suggested the occasion called for special dispensation, and if they disagreed, we could discuss it in the parking lot.

And I was the FOO hanging on for dear life on the back of Recce Guy's steel chariot.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Oct 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And I was the FOO hanging on for dear life on the back of Recce Guy's steel chariot.


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Oct 2011)

ROTFLMAO.... Cheer's
Scoty B


----------



## Franko (27 Nov 2011)

George Wallace was marking the LoD!

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Nov 2011)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> George Wallace was marking the LoD!
> 
> Regards



For Me!!! ;D


----------

